# 2005 Mid-Con Men's Basketball Tournament



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*
2005 Mid-Continent Men's Basketball Tournament
March 5-8
Mabee Center
Tulsa, OK ​*



























































*Quarterfinals*
March 5th:
Game 1: *#1 Oral Roberts 82*, #8 Southern Utah 59
Game 2: #2 UMKC 63, *#7 Oakland 67*
March 6th:
Game 3: *#4 IUPUI 70*, #5 Western Illinois 62
Game 4: #3 Valparaiso 67, *#6 Chicago State 72*
*Semifinals*
Game 5: *#1 Oral Roberts 80*, #4 IUPUI 69
Game 6: *#7 Oakland 56*, #6 Chicago State 53
*Mid-Continent Championship*
Game 7: #1 Oral Roberts 60, *#7 Oakland 61*​


----------



## IndyVU (Nov 2, 2003)

BTW, the tourney is in Tulsa but not at ORU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

IndyVU said:


> BTW, the tourney is in Tulsa but not at ORU.


Danke.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

IUPUI and Oral Roberts in the first semifinal. Oakland plays the winner of Valpo and Chicago State.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like the stage is set for Oral Roberts to waltz through this tournament with Valpo and UMKC both deciding not to show up for this tournament. Credit to both Oakland and Chicago State regardless of what happens the rest of the way. IUPUI won't be an easy game for ORU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Somehow Courtney Scott and Rawle Marshall got it done (without Mike Helms no less) and Oakland is going to the NCAA tournament. Oral Roberts can say hello to the NIT. Had everything break right for them and they still lose it. Get ready for a No. 16 seed Oakland or more than likely the Play-in game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Game Recap. Golden Grizzlies going to the dance for the first time. 



> TULSA, Okla. -- Pierre Dukes hit a 3-pointer with 1.3 seconds left and Oakland upset top-seeded Oral Roberts 61-60 Tuesday night to win the Mid-Continent Conference Tournament and go to the NCAA Tournament with a 12-18 record.
> 
> The seventh-seeded Golden Grizzlies are in the tournament for the first time in the program's eight seasons at Division I.
> 
> ...


.


----------

